# Any people here who haven't and won't pursue university/white collar work?



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

PowerShell said:


> What did you originally go to university for? I'm tempted to do the transition to the trades.


I went for film production. If you want to be an electrician, the jump from your current job to doing that, I'd imagine is pretty short. The good news is that people have realized the trades are being undermentioned to kids still in school and I notice it's changing for the better.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Monadnock said:


> I went for film production. If you want to be an electrician, the jump from your current job to doing that, I'd imagine is pretty short. The good news is that people have realized the trades are being undermentioned to kids still in school and I notice it's changing for the better.


That's good. I do know it's hard on your body depending on what you do. Being that I work IT, it's a bit of a trade. I just want something a bit less 24/7.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Pursued higher vocational education over a BS/MS-degree as I don't like getting 'theoretical'. The idea of having to study books, maths and other abstractions for sake of studying doesn't sound interesting at all. Such a waste of effort and time.

In high-school I went vocational over theoretical. Learning the extra maths was no problem as it had a very clear usage out in the real world (electrician).


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

Nicomendes Saiyedros said:


> It seems that many PerC members (or maybe just the ones who post most often) are in or striving for university and a career that requires higher education.
> 
> What do you blue collar workers, school dropouts, etc. think of this and the forum?


What I think of white collar? Same as what I think of blue collar. Mostly dumb and unattractive people. That said, white collar people do often think they are smarter than they actually are (because they got some paper to shove in your face and sit on their ass all day behind a computer which is nothing special because I do that in my spare time all the time), and that can seriously annoy me. In my opinion, blue collar workers should be paid higher than white collar because the jobs are harder, more dangerous and often not as good for your health. (Every white collar job I've seen so far is easy as fuck, it's just difficult to get one without a good paper resume...) The reason I say this is because video games reward you better if you play on hard mode instead of easy mode, which makes complete sense.


----------

